
Verizon Suffers Cloud Data Leak Exposing Data on Millions of Customers (2017) - Varcht
https://www.darkreading.com/cloud/verizon-suffers-cloud-data-leak-exposing-data-on-millions-of-customers/d/d-id/1329344
======
Stefan-H
I find the reporting of this as a "data leak", as opposed to a more aggressive
term, rather concerning.

"UpGuard in its data estimated that up to 14 million customer records were
exposed, but Verizon stated that data on 6 million of its users was affected."

I don't see how this would be considered a "leak" rather than a "breach". Are
we starting to become desensitized to these security issues, leading to the
reporting on them similarly weakening? Is the downplay of language a form of
shielding the companies responsible from backlash?

~~~
jsty
"leak" might be used to denote the release in a more passive / accidental
sense, whereas "breach" in its traditional usage denotes a purposeful attack,
such as if the release stemmed from a wilful actor.

From the Oxford English Dictionary: Breach. A gap in a wall, barrier, or
defence, especially one made by an attacking army.

------
drugme
Interesting, but [2017]

~~~
dang
Thanks. Added above.

~~~
Varcht
My Mistake. I try to be good about that, for some reason it just popped up in
my aggregator and I did not look closely at the date.

------
el_s3v3n
This article is from 2017. How is this news?

